# Baby Neon Tetras



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

2 months old.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! That is pretty cool! :thumbsup: Have you ever tried cardinals? I hear they won't breed in captivity.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> WOW! That is pretty cool! :thumbsup: Have you ever tried cardinals? I hear they won't breed in captivity.


Oh yes they will...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/35012-accidental-cardinal-fry.html


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Congradulations on your neon spawning. It would be great if you would tell how you got them to spawn and raise the babies.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

I have raised both neon and cardinal tetras as well as several other tetra species. Since cardinals are very difficult and they sell so cheaply in stores I consider it art for art sake .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

BruceWatts said:


> I have raised both neon and cardinal tetras as well as several other tetra species. Since cardinals are very difficult and they sell so cheaply in stores I consider it art for art sake .


You are amazing Bruce! Sometimes we just don't do things for the money, do we?!:mrgreen:


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

wow, I wish mine would breed, though my females are plump, not enough mating going on. Nice pix!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

with my new biotope tank i hope to they will breed on their own..

good job breeding the neons!


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice, how big are they in the pic?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. They are 1/2" or smaller in the pics. I remember covering breeding & raising Neons in this forum back in 2005 or 2006, so search and ye shall find. A friend of mine gave me 2 pairs of young Cardinals, so I'll be giving them a try soon, but I won't keep my fingers crossed that I will be successful.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on the spawning! They look nice and vibrant.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard that ppl have successfully bred Cardinals in rainwater; that's the closest to their blackwater conditions but still have aged water that we can probably get ATM. I believe that the real reason Cardinals are not bred commercially is simply that they are so cheap and plentiful in SAmerica- it would cost more to breed them domesticly than to import them.

Nice job with the Neons!


----------

